# AFMA for 1DX II Tips Anyone?



## scottkinfw (Jul 31, 2016)

I need to calibrate my lenses to my 1DX !! but Reikan Focal doesn't support it yet. I have Lens Align but not the Focus Tune software to automate it.

What are people using? Is the Focus Tune software worth purchasing and how is it to use?

All help is appreciated.

Thanks.

sek


----------



## tpatana (Jul 31, 2016)

What's wrong with manual dot tune?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi tpatana. 
Whilst I'm sure that some get acceptable results from dot tune, many of us here have reported less than consistent results with zero repeatability, to be accurate results should be repeatable within reasonable limits. 1 or maybe two points off, I had 5 or 6 point differences between results when I did it, not repeatable! 

Cheers, Graham. 



tpatana said:


> What's wrong with manual dot tune?


----------



## LordofTackle (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi,

the latest Version of Focal (2.1) does support at least Manual File Mode with the 1DxII.
Thus you could do AFMA by taking photos with different AFMA settings manually and analyze them using Focal-
I haven't tried it yet, though.
The ability to control the camera through Focal is supposed to come soon.

https://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/index.php/2016/07/focal-2-1-adds-full-nikon-d5d500-support-and-new-dust-analysis/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2016)

Use FoCal's manual mode. 



tpatana said:


> What's wrong with manual dot tune?



It's neither accurate nor precise.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 31, 2016)

Isn't the included in-camera automated AFMA working? Or is that coming in a firmware update?


----------



## GuyF (Jul 31, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> Or is that coming in a firmware update?



Sounds like you know something that CR doesn't. Care to share?


----------



## Refurb7 (Jul 31, 2016)

You can still do AFMA manually. Just go through the settings, -20 to +20, and pick the best one. Slower than using FoCal, but you'll still get good results.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jul 31, 2016)

While I have bought some of the various focus targets, I find that few things work better than a brick wall viewed at a high angle of incidence to quickly get the lens AFMA in the ballpark ±1 or 2. From there I find I'd rather do the final zeroing in with a target at the desired distance of the subject. For that final task I use something with lettering on a curved surface - a can, a bottle, ... . I've done it this way for 22 lenses (14 lenses and 4 with either the 1.4x or the 2x) and 3 bodies. It really does not take that long to do or put that many releases on the shutter.


----------



## dcm (Jul 31, 2016)

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=30269.msg607455#msg607455

Manual AFMA using Reikan FoCal works great. Mount lens, set target and light, shoot frames at 5pt intervals, load into FoCal, let it crunch. Got excellent results on almost every lens going down to f/1.4 due to AF consistency. Checked with LensAlign and didn't see the need to further tune. Been shooting for 2 months with no focus issues (other than the photographer).


----------



## tpatana (Jul 31, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Use FoCal's manual mode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it more accurate/precise than not doing anything?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2016)

tpatana said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Use FoCal's manual mode.
> ...



Say the appropriate value is +2, but DotTune reports -4. Then, yes...it's worse than doing nothing.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 31, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



How often this happens? Assuming person doing the dot tune knows how to do it?

I dot tune my gear, and so far re-tuning it's usually same every time.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2016)

tpatana said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > tpatana said:
> ...



Happened to me with the 35L. The 16-35/2.8 II was also way off. DotTune is better with longer lenses, but I'm not prepared to trust it.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi tpatana. 
I'm pretty certain I fully comprehend the method involved in dot tune, I tried it on my 7D with Σ 150-500 and Σ 17-70C both returned results commensurate with Neuro's explanation, yes it made things worse, that was when I discovered the lack of repeatability of the method, I will concede that it may be down to the lenses as much as the method, either way, Reikan FoCal does work reliably and repeatabley with these lenses, dot tune did not. 

Cheers, Graham. 



neuroanatomist said:


> Say the appropriate value is +2, but DotTune reports -4. Then, yes...it's worse than doing nothing.


----------



## GuyF (Aug 1, 2016)

Once tweaked via FoCal, how often would you retest a lens (if at all)? Is there any drift in the AFMA required over the space of, say, a year of heavy use of a lens? (Clearly this would depend on a number of factors such as component wear, temperature extremes and levels of your OCD.)

If only Canon could/would implement an auto AFMA system via firmware.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 1, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Once tweaked via FoCal, how often would you retest a lens (if at all)? Is there any drift in the AFMA required over the space of, say, a year of heavy use of a lens? (Clearly this would depend on a number of factors such as component wear, temperature extremes and levels of your OCD.)
> 
> If only Canon could/would implement an auto AFMA system via firmware.



Recalibrate:
When it appears soft.
When you have dropped the lens.
When you have dropped the camera.
When working in very hot weather.
When working in very cold weather.
When you are bored.

I stick a chart to a wall and shoot it periodically to see if the resolution has changed.


----------



## dcm (Aug 1, 2016)

AlanF said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > Once tweaked via FoCal, how often would you retest a lens (if at all)? Is there any drift in the AFMA required over the space of, say, a year of heavy use of a lens? (Clearly this would depend on a number of factors such as component wear, temperature extremes and levels of your OCD.)
> ...



AF verification is a good use of LensAlign or a target with angled yardstick. No reason to re-calibrate unless you see something wrong in your photos or after a periodic checkup. I tend to check my wide aperture or long lenses more often.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 2, 2016)

Thank you to all who posted, most informative and thought out.

Here is my continuing saga.

I upgraded to the latest version of Focal (2.1). When I try to connect the 1DX II I get the following message:

"Error. The connected camera (Canon EOS-1DX Mark II) is not supported by FoCal. I have tried to contact FoCal at least 6 times by email, but get no reply.

Is there a secret to get the camera recognized? I was able to get the serial number/camera registered, and I'm using the Pro version.

Thanks for all help.

sek


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 2, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> I upgraded to the latest version of Focal (2.1). When I try to connect the 1DX II I get the following message:
> 
> "Error. The connected camera (Canon EOS-1DX Mark II) is not supported by FoCal. I have tried to contact FoCal at least 6 times by email, but get no reply.
> 
> Is there a secret to get the camera recognized? I was able to get the serial number/camera registered, and I'm using the Pro version.



There's no secret, other than FoCal does not currently support the 1D X II with anything other than manual mode calibration. This was mentioned in the 3rd reply to your post, along with a link for the FoCal page which states just that:



LordofTackle said:


> the latest Version of Focal (2.1) does support at least *Manual File Mode* with the 1DxII.
> Thus you could do AFMA by taking photos with different AFMA settings manually and analyze them using Focal-
> I haven't tried it yet, though.
> *The ability to control the camera through Focal is supposed to come soon.*
> ...



I guess they're not responding because they already answered your question in the release notes for v2.1.

Check the FoCal instructions for how to do a Manual Mode analysis.


----------



## dcm (Aug 2, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> Thank you to all who posted, most informative and thought out.
> 
> Here is my continuing saga.
> 
> ...



FoCal doesn't talk to the camera at all yet. You only have manual mode support which works with the image files from the card. 

Read up on manual mode. You take the images at varying AFMA values on your camera without connecting to you system ( hence manual). Then you run the software and in manual mode you import the files from your card. You never need to connect your camera to do this. The software will analyze the images, produce the graph and recommend the AFMA for you. Then you go back to your camera and manually set the AFMA value.


----------



## LordofTackle (Aug 12, 2016)

I just got the Newsletter Mail that Focal now supports the 1DxII and the 80D.



> This release brings full support for the two new Canon cameras, the 80D and the 1D X Mark II and FoCal automates as much as possible during calibration.
> 
> The 80D runs in Hands Free mode – calibration is completely automatic with no input from the user during the process. The 1D X Mark II runs in User Assisted mode, it’s automatic, and users will be prompted a few times to change the AF Microadjustment during a calibration.



https://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/index.php/2016/08/focal-2-2-add-full-canon-80d-and-1dx-mark-ii-more-comparison-data-and-internal-improvements/


----------

